# Carnitas cooking in a "caso"



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Anyone have a recipe for Carnitas? I have cook them once, but there are different version of the dish..fry first then simmer...simmer first then fry..ect..some say add can of coke-cola, lemons and oranges..And dose anybody have a true "caso" copper pot from Mexico? If you do whats the best way to season it ....Thanks for any help.....Carnitas is a slow cooked pork butt or shoulder cooked in lard a low temp.....Thanks again..


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

I cant help ya, but Carnitas is one of my favorite dishes. I always hit one of the hole in the wall mexican meat markets here in Richmond/Rosenberg and buy it by the pound.


Kelly


----------



## zigger (Jun 6, 2004)

*...*

Try google--"carnitas"--and you will find what you seek.

It is nothing more than "pull pork" with different seasoning in a different wrapper.


----------

